# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  مشکل ریجیستر ocx در ویندوز 7

## hossein-khoshseyar

دوستان من چند روز که به شدت دنبال اینم که بتونم توی ویندوز سون یک کامپوننت رو ریجیستر کنم 
اما متاسفانه هنوز موفق نشدم
با کلی گشتن توی اینترنت یه راه پیدا کردم که خیلی خوب نیست
روی cmd راست کلیک کنیم و run as administrtor بزنیم بعد میتونیم کامپوننت رو رجیستر کنیم 
اما من می خوام این کار اتوماتیک توسط برنامه انجام بشه پس انجام چنین کاری برام نشدنیه 

لطفا کمکم کنید.

----------

